# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  استرس.چیکار کنم؟

## _Aramesh_

سلام لطفا مسخره نکنید من واقعا به کمک نیاز دارم
شما هیچکدومتون با ترم دوم دوازدهم که پارسال غیرحضوری خوندیم مشکلی ندازید؟فکر کنم فقط خودمم که بلد نیستم من پارسال دبیر شیمیمون با هامون خوب کار کرد جلال موقاری هم پیدا کردم با زیست و شیمی مشکلی ندارم ولی واقعا برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار کنم؟ امروز تلاش کردم بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نبود.تو یه تایپک پرسیدم ولی هرکی یه چیزی میگه 
 دارم از استرس سکته میکنم همش 140 روز به کنکور مونده من هنوز ترازم رو 4700 گیر کرده شبها دیگه از استرس نمیتونم بخوابم لطفا بهم کمک کنید هیچکی نیست ازش کمک بگیرم تنهای تنهام و کاملا گیج شدم

----------


## mahboobe

*استرس نداشته باش*

----------


## Nine

خودت باید راهتو پیدا کنی ما هیچ کاره ایم

----------


## negarg4444

> سلام لطفا مسخره نکنید من واقعا به کمک نیاز دارم
> شما هیچکدومتون با ترم دوم دوازدهم که پارسال غیرحضوری خوندیم مشکلی ندازید؟فکر کنم فقط خودمم که بلد نیستم من پارسال دبیر شیمیمون با هامون خوب کار کرد جلال موقاری هم پیدا کردم با زیست و شیمی مشکلی ندارم ولی واقعا برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار کنم؟ امروز تلاش کردم بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نبود.تو یه تایپک پرسیدم ولی هرکی یه چیزی میگه 
>  دارم از استرس سکته میکنم همش 140 روز به کنکور مونده من هنوز ترازم رو 4700 گیر کرده شبها دیگه از استرس نمیتونم بخوابم لطفا بهم کمک کنید هیچکی نیست ازش کمک بگیرم تنهای تنهام و کاملا گیج شدم



*سلام عزیزم ...مسخره چرا؟؟؟خب عادیه که یخورده از بحث اموزش ما دور شدیم و خوندن مباحث جدید برامون سخته من هنوز نرسیدم بهشون..هفته دیگه میرسم به همشون...خدا بهم رحم کنهولی با همون الائ بخون خوب درس میده...من همه زیستامو با موقاری دیدم اون بقیش هم میبینم....فقط به یه دینی رسیدم که اونم انقد درس اخر حفظیات بود که نفسمو بالا اورد...هیچی استرسی نداشته باش...هنو کلی وقت داری زیاد نیستن که...زیسته که حفظیه فیزیکه هم بیشتر حالت شیمی داره مباحثش اشناس..شیمیش هم ادامه بحث تعادله فک کنم...ریاضی هم هندسه اس که یخورده سخته...ببین اگه یاد گرفتی خب چه عالی اگه یاد نگرفتی فوقش تمرکزت رو بزار رو مباحث دیگه ریاضی و این مبحث رو حذف کن..زیاد هم نی اتفاقا...احتمال هم فک کنم داره چون من ریاضی مبحثی خوندم خبر ندارم ولی من تو احتمال به مشکلی بر نخوردم بسیار شیرین بود...بخون خواهرم هیچی نی...انشاالله موفق باشی*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام لطفا مسخره نکنید من واقعا به کمک نیاز دارم
> شما هیچکدومتون با ترم دوم دوازدهم که پارسال غیرحضوری خوندیم مشکلی ندازید؟فکر کنم فقط خودمم که بلد نیستم من پارسال دبیر شیمیمون با هامون خوب کار کرد جلال موقاری هم پیدا کردم با زیست و شیمی مشکلی ندارم ولی واقعا برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار کنم؟ امروز تلاش کردم بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نبود.تو یه تایپک پرسیدم ولی هرکی یه چیزی میگه 
>  دارم از استرس سکته میکنم همش 140 روز به کنکور مونده من هنوز ترازم رو 4700 گیر کرده شبها دیگه از استرس نمیتونم بخوابم لطفا بهم کمک کنید هیچکی نیست ازش کمک بگیرم تنهای تنهام و کاملا گیج شدم


اول از همه برای یادگیری سعی کنید به خودتون مسلط بشید و استرس رو رها کنید و خوش بین باشید
وقتی اینکارو کردید برید سراغ درسها حتی اگر صفر هم باشید هنوز وقت کافی دارید اصلا روزها رو نشمارید امروز 140 روز مونده فردا 139 روز اینا خودش عوامل استرس زاست در ضمن این زمان اصلا کم نیست پس رسیدن به تسلط کار سختی نیست کافیه تمرکز کنید
هرچه بیشتر استرس داشته باشید کمتر یاد میگیرید چون تمرکز سختتره پس بدون استرس تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید و مطمئن باشید هیچ تلاشی بدون نتیجه نخواهد بود

----------


## indomitable

_استرس به زندگی آدم معنا می دهد.
با لذت استرس بکشیم
_

----------


## Mobin.

> *استرس نداشته باش*


5 خط نوشته بعد زیرش نوشتی استرس نداشته باش؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  . ناموسن چرا روانشناسی نمیخونی؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------

